# [POLL] Does your dog like to wear costume ?



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

oh, if only our dogs could type......lol

Mine tolerate it......I think most dogs really hate it but want to make their owners happy and are willing to go though the motions to put a smile on their masters faces.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I don't know if Carson likes it or not....but I will *NEVER* put my dog in a costume....


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I don't know if Carson likes it or not....but I will *NEVER* put my dog in a costume....


awe, c'mon.....let Carson be a pimp for Halloween.......


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Well...I put the costume on but I can't really say that they like it, LOL.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Charlie06 said:


> awe, c'mon.....let Carson be a pimp for Halloween.......


He's already a pimp....he doesn't need a costume!


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow !!! You are very faster...
Charlie dont forget to vote !!!


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

I think Daisy looks cute dressed up every once in a while but it only last for a few minutes because she likes to take thinks off.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I think the dogs are mortified when you put the costume on them. If they are really well mannered they will put up with it because they want to please you. Griff's face in my siggy pic says it all. I didn't do that to him - my son did. I just grabbed the camera QUICK!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Samson wore a Michael Vick jersey for Halloween last year and really had no problems with it... Cosmo hasn't been here for Halloween yet....


----------

